# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  SIO2 SEED PROTECT - NANOTECNOLOGIA DEL VIDRIO PARA BLINDAJE DE LA SEMILLA - MAYOR PRODUCCIÓN EN SITIOS Y CLIMAS DIFICILES

## Histeresys S.A.C.

*SIO2 SEED PROTECT - NANOTECNOLOGIA DEL VIDRIO PARA BLINDAJE DE LA SEMILLA*          Imagínese el cultivo de plantas sin el uso de fertilizantes químicos que contaminan el suelo y el nivel freático.Imagínese el cultivo de plantas más fuertes con menos agua.Imagínese el cultivo de plantas en zonas inhóspitas para la agricultura.      Las áreas que tienen una temporada de cultivo, ahora tienen la capacidad de crecer cultivos dos veces al año.Incrementa el poder de GerminaciónMejora el tamaño de la raízAumenta la longitud de los brotes en un 60%!!!Acelera el crecimiento del cotiledón!Aumenta el vigor de la semillaAumenta el rendimiento por hectáreaDisminuye problemas con hongos y mohos.   
Link: http://www.sio2.ca/good-chemistry/sio2-seed-protect/    PROTECCION DE LAS SEMILLAS Y SU PRODUCCIÓN CONTRA EL FENÓMENO DEL NIÑO _________________________ Histeresys S.A.C. Calle Managua 193 Urb. Sta Patricia  La Molina Email: ventas@histeresys.pe Página Web: www.histeresys.pe Teléfonos: 996-184494 / 993-471100Temas similares: SIO2 SEED PROTECT - NANOTECNOLOGIA DEL VIDRIO PARA BLINDAJE DE LA SEMILLA - MAYOR PRODUCCIÓN EN SITIOS Y CLIMAS DIFICILES SIO2 Vidrio Líquido - PROTECCION TOTAL DE LA SEMILLA EE.UU.: miel para diabéticos gracias a la nanotecnología y la stevia BLINDAJE PARA LLANTAS Construcción de sitios web

----------

